# a masive mastif



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Awww he's a sweetie. I think he's a dogue de Bordeaux or French Mastiff, he can weigh up to 50kg (110 lb) , imagine him as a lap dog


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I think Mist is right, looks like a dogue de Bordeaux. I saw one of them in the back seat of a Mini the other day!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

This was the Hooch dog in the movie Turner and Hooch, so ugly he's handsome. Kind of grows on you:.
What loads of slobber, though, lol


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

that is a french mastiff .... they are adorable.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

We have one of these in our area too. A young male. He is super friendly and just wants to jump up on you and slobber on you. Definitely a beast of an animal.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Yep...sweet, sweet dogs!!

What a cutie pie!


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Very handsome young " Hooch" gotta love that face!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Yup. A big ol' Bordeaux...


----------

